# Do helmets shrink with age??



## nkrax (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello all,
I have 2 Bell helmets (Influx and Ghisallo) that I have had for 2 years. I swear that they have shrunk...at least longways. Has anyone ever had this happen to them? I am starting to get a red mark on my forehead from the constant pressure while wearing them. Even with the shortest of short hair, I have this issue. Maybe it is a sign to replace them...after all, it is time for new brain buckets.

thanks.


----------



## Gazz (Jan 15, 2004)

nkrax said:


> Hello all,
> I have 2 Bell helmets (Influx and Ghisallo) that I have had for 2 years. I swear that they have shrunk...at least longways. Has anyone ever had this happen to them? I am starting to get a red mark on my forehead from the constant pressure while wearing them. Even with the shortest of short hair, I have this issue. Maybe it is a sign to replace them...after all, it is time for new brain buckets.
> 
> thanks.


Nope. Heads get bigger.


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*doubtful. what to do.*



nkrax said:


> Hello all,
> I have 2 Bell helmets (Influx and Ghisallo) that I have had for 2 years. I swear that they have shrunk...at least longways. Has anyone ever had this happen to them? I am starting to get a red mark on my forehead from the constant pressure while wearing them. Even with the shortest of short hair, I have this issue. Maybe it is a sign to replace them...after all, it is time for new brain buckets.
> 
> thanks.


If anything i think a foam helmet would get larger as the foam breaks down over time.
Bell would be absolutely horrified by the following advise, but it works. Take it for what it's worth,
You can finetune the fit of a foam lined helmet. Remove the pads at least in the area where it binds on yer head. Take a hammer and tap on the foam in the tight areas to compress it slightly so it fits perfectly all around yer head. I do this all the time. The helmet won't fall apart or anything if you don't go nutz with the hammering. You will lose a tiny bit of protection as the foam liner which is designed to deforrm in a crash, is pre-deformed a little bit in the areas at which you hammer.


----------



## Sprocketeer (Feb 22, 2004)

*It's the pads, not the helmet size.*

If the pads were comfortable, and now they're not, then you should try washing them--and if that doesn't work you should replace them if you can.

Just think of all the dirt, sweat, salt, and everything that's in sweat which that pad soaked up. And besides, it's compressed like an old pillow.

Thing to do if you can is put them in a nylon mesh bag--like the ones used for women's panties and such--and throw them in the washer (but not the dryer). You can usually just hand wash them though. You'll be suprised at the filth that you see washing down the sink if you hand wash.

Also, putting your helmet, shoes, cycling clothes and such in direct sunlight every once in a while is a good idea--kills the bacteria.

The pads should be removable, but if not--well, I don't know what you should do in that case. I've never owned a cheap helmet--my head is worth too much to skimp on a helmet--but if it's a crappy helmet, get a good one. $150 for a world class, pro helmet is money well spent, which you'll only appreciate after you've had a nasty concussion but find your skull still in tact (besides, they're more comfortable and provide better ventilation).

I figure helmets should be replaced every three years on the outside anyway.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Not shrunken ..*



nkrax said:


> Hello all,
> I have 2 Bell helmets (Influx and Ghisallo) that I have had for 2 years. I swear that they have shrunk...at least longways. Has anyone ever had this happen to them? I am starting to get a red mark on my forehead from the constant pressure while wearing them. Even with the shortest of short hair, I have this issue. Maybe it is a sign to replace them...after all, it is time for new brain buckets.
> 
> thanks.


It's probably swelling. Has it been in water???


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*horse hockey*

-my head is worth too much to skimp on a helmet--but if it's a crappy helmet, get a good one. $150 for a world class, pro helmet is money well spent

any helmet you can buy is snall and/or ansi approved and thus will protect your head just fine. there are some minor differences in weight and ventilation, but the ultra expensive helmets benefit mostly from pro racer association, and marketing, not from any substantial improvements vs less expensive models. this guy has been brainwashed by the helmet people. you can get a perfectly acceptable, attractive helmet that is as safe and protective as any for $20-$30 if you shop the sales and don't feel a need to wear this year's latest fashion driven pro look model.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Sprocketeer said:


> I've never owned a cheap helmet--my head is worth too much to skimp on a helmet--but if it's a crappy helmet, get a good one. $150 for a world class, pro helmet is money well spent, which you'll only appreciate after you've had a nasty concussion but find your skull still in tact (besides, they're more comfortable and provide better ventilation).


I'd tend to disagree with that. My hubby recently destroyed his helmet after taking a dive over the handlebars at 20mph on a desert trail. He landed squarely on the top of his head, leaving a nice dent and some pierce holes in the helmet, but suffered nothing that a couple of Aleve and a trip to the chiropactor couldn't sort out. His helmet? A $7 Bell from Walmart (he tried on about 20 others ranging from $30-$100 at all sorts of bike and sports stores but the cheapo one was the only one that fit properly). The next day we went out and bought him another of the same helmet. Sure, the more expensive helmets have a better fit system and more vents, but they all do their job if worn corectly.

- Jen.


----------



## Wilbur P. (Dec 2, 2004)

*My findings on helmet fit*



nkrax said:


> I swear that they have shrunk...
> 
> QUOTE]
> Here's what I have come to believe;
> Helmet size remains constant. When I ride very well for a period of time my head begins to swell (I consider this a divine gift for the following reason) such that my helmet fits very snuggly. Then, with this great fitting helmet I manage to have some horrendous crash and the great fit protects my heretofore swollen head from extreme damage. I then find that as I remount my trusty steed my head size has diminished such that the helmet is now somewhat loose. This is my helmet fit cycle. Don't know if anyone else has experienced this but thought I would contribute.


----------



## nkrax (Nov 24, 2004)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> It's probably swelling. Has it been in water???


No water (other than sweat of course).


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

Hell ya they do. Have you ever stuck one in the closet for say a week, and then opened the door. It smells like a rat died in an old pair of sneakers. Oh, you said "shrink." I thought you said "stink."


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Gazz said it, "Nope. Heads get bigger." I agree. Yer mug don't stop changing. Usually gets a lil' bigger as you get older. I don't know if helmets shrink, but I tend to think they don't. Styrofoam cups & coolers will lay in the ground for a long, long ,long, long time. They don't shrink up. My .02, you can toss'em in th' penny dish if you want.


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

Sprocketeer said:


> The pads should be removable, but if not--well, I don't know what you should do in that case.


Just take it in the shower with you, Lather, Rinse, Repeat. Then use a towel to dry the pads a little bit, and set it out to dry. I do this all the time, as my helmet gets to stinkin' if I don't. Make sure to get ALL the soap out of the pads, or you'll start sweating and then get blinded when it runs in your eyes. Seriously sucks....

I also have a vote for "cheapest ansi/snell helmet with a good fit". Ventalation is a big concern too, but I think they all protect the same if they fit correctly, and all need to be tossed if they are in a wreck with visible damage.


----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

man w/ one hand said:


> They don't shrink up. My .02, you can toss'em in th' penny dish if you want.


::raids the penny jar:: I 'm rich I'm rich!! YAAY 

I dont believe they shrink either..... or at least not the hard plastic......


----------

